
Apple Removes Mixi’s Monster Strike from Japanese App Store - rinesh
http://www.serkantoto.com/2015/08/29/mixi-monster-strike/
======
mikhailt
> The company did, however, update the official Monster Strike page with a
> message that indicates Apple saw problems with a serial code input form
> inside the app and asked to remove it.

So, there's a security problem and Apple asked the company to remove it.

Apple didn't automatically remove it and stay quiet. So, the acceptable way.

~~~
jfim
The serial code input is probably to input prepaid game card codes, for people
who buy them offline. Many kids who don't have access to credit cards use
them, as they can buy them with their allowance money.

I doubt it has anything to do with security.

~~~
bsaul
An app i made got rejected for the exact same reason. Whatever money you make
from the app, if apple doesn't get a cut from it, you're probably going to
have issues (with ads for free apps being the notable exception).

At least it's reassuring that no matter how big you are, the (stupid) rules
are the same.

------
Mithaldu
And nothing of value was lost. Yes, some people may have had fun with it, but
primarily so because they have no experience to compare it with non-
exploitative games, and because mobile F2P games are designed to exploit the
sunk costs weakness in the human brain.

I long for the future where this is designated as the malware it is.

